# Comparing Song of Ice and Fire to the War of the Roses



## AvengerofOsiris (May 26, 2011)

I've often heard that a SoIaF is based off of the War of the Roses, but how closely do they match up?  What do these two events have in common?


----------



## Helbrecht (Jun 1, 2011)

A friend of mine told me that studying the War of the Roses at university made SoIaF a little predictable when he got around to reading it, which might be an indicator of how closely based it is - or a suggestion that all dynastic civil wars between feuding noble houses tend to play out in the same way. 

I'll try and catch him and get some more detailed answers out of him.


----------



## AvengerofOsiris (Jun 4, 2011)

Do you think it takes away from a SoIaF that he so closely copied the plot from a historical war?


----------



## Philip Overby (Jun 5, 2011)

I heard about this too and it makes me want to read more about the War of the Roses.  Because a Song of Fire and Ice is pretty sweet!


----------



## Donny Bruso (Jun 5, 2011)

I've heard this as well, and did some googling about and came up with this. This is the internet, so someone has already done the hard work, we just have to find it, lol.

The War of the Roses and ASOIAF - A Song of Ice and Fire


----------

